
Feature Flag Removal Day: An effective way to manage feature flags responsibly - justinanguyen
https://blog.optimizely.com/2019/07/16/manage-outdated-feature-flags/
======
kwillets
Has anyone figured out a way to manage these automatically?

In many cases they're delayed commits; one branch of the code is retained, and
other paths are deleted, including switching code (eg "if <switch> then A else
B end" ===> "A").

It seems easy, but in practice people do all kinds of weird things like
caching flag values and random if/switch/etc. syntax. It's also cross-language
in many applications.

